# Repticon Atlanta Questions



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

So my cousin, who is big into snakes, talked me into going to the Repticon Atlanta show with him on April 12th. From what I understand and have been told, this is a very snake and gecko heavy show. So my question is, will anyone from here be attending and if so what, if anything, will you be bringing to the show as far as darts? Can someone who has attended in the past possibly chime in and offer any insight as to what to expect as far as availability at the show? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Its a lot of snakes and geckos, but there are some frogs there.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Any specifics? I mean I'm going regardless, but I would like to know what to expect (or how much money to bring!). Thanks for your response.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Under the canopy should be there. Their frogs run about 45 a piece. Amphibity was there last time and his where about 50. They where the only dart froggers there. Some of the other booths had whites and red eye tree frogs. I spent about 300 last time I went. I should be there for this one to since I need to meet Field. 

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

No I meant specific species that will be for sale at the show. Or if any members are going, do they have frogs for sale that they might be bringing?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

For that my friend you would have to contact the 2 companys to fund out. Also post in atl area froggers and you should find most of who all is going to be there that way.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Repticon Atl sucks usually. As far as geckos goes you'll see cresteds and leopards for sure. Then some of the standard WC stuff. LOTS of ball pythons and bearded dragons. 

I've got Phelsuma available if you're looking for any. I will attend the show but won't have a table

Adam


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

No, I got out of geckos years ago, but thanks Adam. I'm sticking to darts this time. I've bought frogs from Under the Canopy on several occasions in the past so I kind of know what to expect from them. I've never even heard of the other vendor you mentioned. I heard the show was mostly snakes and geckos, so I'm not really expecting more than that. Like I mentioned before, I'm going mostly because my cousin wants me to tag along and he is into snakes so he should LOVE it. I'll probably just pick up some supplies and call it a day. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

If Tom and Jane from UTC make it this time they should have various tinc and auratus morphs, leucs, vitts, maybe some anthonyi, bicolor, teribs, etc. 
you can probably find random tincs and leucs at one or two of the other tables. The last few times I've gone I've just picked up supplies.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Didn't someone mention there being Mantella Aurantiaca there last time as well? Maybe I can find some Super Blue Auratus there. I may pick up a few. Who knows...


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

There weren't mantella that I seen. I think Amphibity had super blues.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

We will be there. We should have Turquoise and Bronze auratus, Cobalt tinctorius, azureus, Alanis tinctorius, Santa Isabel, Powder Blue tinctorius, and Starry Night reed frogs. Stop by our table if anything just to chat and say hey. Atlanta is a fun show.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the response!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Tom and Jane had super blues at the Tampa show a couple weeks ago, so they should have them at this show.

A lot of mantellas were imported last month, so there may be mantellas at someones table as well.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not sure UTC will be vending this show. On their website it says the next show they will be vending is in Columbia, SC.


----------



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am going! I am going to get another Turquoise and Black Auratus. I can't wait!!!


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

I will be vending the show. I will be bringing foliage plants, small ferns orchids, a handful of cobalt tincs, a had full of R. variabilis and possible R. benedicta (UE line).

The show used to be heavy snakes and lizards "reptiles" however the darts have come on the scene in a big way.

Come out and say hello to me, we will not be under The Dendro Project because we are still very new in the dart frog world. We will be under Rainbows by Design and/or TNI Exotics (our other projects)


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The Dendrobatidae Project said:


> I will be vending the show. I will be bringing foliage plants, small ferns orchids, a handful of cobalt tincs, a had full of R. variabilis and possible R. benedicta (UE line).
> 
> The show used to be heavy snakes and lizards "reptiles" however the darts have come on the scene in a big way.
> 
> Come out and say hello to me, we will not be under The Dendro Project because we are still very new in the dart frog world. We will be under Rainbows by Design and/or TNI Exotics (our other projects)


Will you be there both days. I want to pickup a few orchids.


Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

I physically may not be there until the end saturday and then all day sunday but Tony is my plant guy and he will be there all day both days. Look for the orchids, you can't miss them. We are under "Rainbows by Design"


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK cool I definitely will

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Only a few more days until the expo. Anyone else going to this?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm coming sunday after thumbnails. I also have alanis tads if anyone is interested. Nabors line.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I had something come up and didn't get to attend the expo this past weekend. For those of you who got a chance to go, how was it? How many dart frogs vendors showed up?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

2 major vendors and several others had darts and tree frogs. It was awesome

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

All man, it's too bad I missed it then. Guess I'll have to start saving for Daytona in August. Who were the 2 vendors you mentioned?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Amphinity frog and under the canopy.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------

